
Spotify generates revenue of $1.2B for 2017 Q3 - hocaoglv
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/spotifys-q3-revenue-points-to-full-year-growth-of-40
======
mongodude
It's a tough market to be in but Spotify continues to hold its sway!

Google play music is pretty much dead, Apple Music may not innovate at the
pace and Pandora will soon die, Spotify is in a good spot to grow

I'm a big fan :)

